# HMPK AND PK



## aalanchris (Apr 15, 2020)

diffirence between hmpk and pk?


----------



## laichyee (Apr 22, 2020)

the tail of the hmpk resembles a half-moon while pk doesn't have half-moon tail.
Also heard that pk are hardier as they are less susceptible to injuries and diseases in comparison to HMPK.

Personally I love the looks of HMPK in comparison to the PK.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Iiachyee is correct on difference between full and partial spread. However, caudal type does not influence health in Plakat except Double Tails.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

PK is the short fin version of bettas. Today people refer to PK as the natural/wild/original form of short fin - rather round caudal. Many of them have larger rays (fin's bone structure) compared to HMPK (HalfMoon plakat). People add "HM" to PK to indicate the short fin has a 180° caudal spread. HMPK is supposed to have a caudal that resembles "D".


----------

